# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی فوری برای شروع از سطح (تقریباً) صفر

## A.Joker

سلام بی مقدمه میرم سراغ اصل مطلب
من ۱۴۰۰ کنکور دومم هستش و الان هم سطحم تقریباً صفر و در حد ۱۰ درصد مطالب رو بلدم .
رتبه ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رشته ریاضی رو لازم دارم .
دوتا استراتژی دارم :
اول اینکه بیام روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم (۸/۵ ساعت اختصاصی ، ۴/۵ ساعت عمومی) و تا تاریخ ۲۰ خرداد کل دروس عمومی رو یکبار تستهاشون رو بزنم و کل دروس اختصاصی رو هم یک بار *»»»نصف«««* تست هاشون رو بزنم.
استراتژی دوم هم اینه که همون روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم اما چندین درس رو حذف کنم .
استراتژی اول بهتره یا استراتژی دوم ؟
بعد اینکه آیا با حذف مثلاً ۴۰ درصد کنکور آیا میشه به ۵۰ درصدش جواب داد؟ این من رو میترسونه واقعاً .
نکته بعدی اینکه من خانواده ام گفتن کل ماه رمضان رو روزه بگیر ، راستش نگیرم هم خیلی عذاب وجدان میگیرم و اونجوری باید به ازای هر روز ۲۰۰ هزار تومن کفاره بدم . اما با گرفتن روزه ساعت مطالعه ام به ۸ ساعت یا حتی کمتر کاهش پیدا می‌کنه.
شما خودتون روزه میگیرید یا نه؟ خانواده من میگن اگه بخاطر کنکور امروز روزه نگیری سال بعد هم بخاطر امتحان دانشگاه نمی‌گیری البته راست هم میگن . اینجوری بهانه واسه سال های بعد هم جور میشه.
دقیقاً چیکار کنم ؟ راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Aliva00

سلام من رشتم تجربیه و خودم هم تو این شرایطم با این تفاوت که من سال اولمه ببین رشته ریاضی روی دو تا درس فیزیک و ریاضی می‌چرخه کامل اینارو بخون میشه خوندش با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کن و به 14 ساعت برسون حدود 3 ساعت ریاضی بخون و دوساعت فیزیک هر روز آزمون عمومی بده بر اساس کنکور که حدود یک ساعت و ده دقیقس بعدش بشین تحلیلش کن علاوه بر اون بسته بندی زیادی برای خودت درست کن مثلا هرشب 10 تا تست مسائل شیمی 10 تا قرابت هرشب 5 تا آیه دینی حفظ کن و لغات ته کتاب فارسی رو بخون 
قطعا باید ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشی نمیشه دیر شروع کنی و مثل بقیه باشی 
نمیشه بگم روزه نگیری چون درست نیست ولی بهتره نگیری اگرم گرفتی دلیل نمیشه که 8 ساعت بخونی میتونی تا از افطار تا سحر بخونی بعد سحرم تا 11 ظهر بخون بقیشم بخواب چون که دیگه بعد از ظهر انرژیت میفته
امیدوارم موفق بشی(قطعا میشی)

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.Joker


سلام بی مقدمه میرم سراغ اصل مطلب
من ۱۴۰۰ کنکور دومم هستش و الان هم سطحم تقریباً صفر و در حد ۱۰ درصد مطالب رو بلدم .
رتبه ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رشته ریاضی رو لازم دارم .
دوتا استراتژی دارم :
اول اینکه بیام روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم (۸/۵ ساعت اختصاصی ، ۴/۵ ساعت عمومی) و تا تاریخ ۲۰ خرداد کل دروس عمومی رو یکبار تستهاشون رو بزنم و کل دروس اختصاصی رو هم یک بار »»»نصف««« تست هاشون رو بزنم.
استراتژی دوم هم اینه که همون روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم اما چندین درس رو حذف کنم .
استراتژی اول بهتره یا استراتژی دوم ؟
بعد اینکه آیا با حذف مثلاً ۴۰ درصد کنکور آیا میشه به ۵۰ درصدش جواب داد؟ این من رو میترسونه واقعاً .
نکته بعدی اینکه من خانواده ام گفتن کل ماه رمضان رو روزه بگیر ، راستش نگیرم هم خیلی عذاب وجدان میگیرم و اونجوری باید به ازای هر روز ۲۰۰ هزار تومن کفاره بدم . اما با گرفتن روزه ساعت مطالعه ام به ۸ ساعت یا حتی کمتر کاهش پیدا می‌کنه.
شما خودتون روزه میگیرید یا نه؟ خانواده من میگن اگه بخاطر کنکور امروز روزه نگیری سال بعد هم بخاطر امتحان دانشگاه نمی‌گیری البته راست هم میگن . اینجوری بهانه واسه سال های بعد هم جور میشه.
دقیقاً چیکار کنم ؟ راهنمایی کنید.


سلام پیشنهاد میدم احساسی عمل نکنی
تا الان چرا مطالعه نداشتی؟ 
ساعت مطالعه ات در بهترین حالت تو این 2 سال روزانه چقدر بوده؟
دوام مطالعاتی داشتی؟ چند روز پشت سر هم روزی n ساعت تونستی بخونی؟
قبل از این که استراتژی تعریف کنی اول به سوالای بالا راست و حسینی جواب بده بعدا از تایم 3-4 ساعت شروع کن روزی ربع ساعت اضافه کن تا یک ماه بعد به روزی 10-11 ساعت برسی. در کنارش اول مباحث مهم تر اختصاصی رو بخون و کامل مسلط شو اگه تونستی یه سری شاخ و برگ هم به خونده هات بده ولی تا وقتی مطمئن نشدی کامل مسلط نیستی نرو فصل بعدی حالا این که چه مقدار تست حل کنی کاملا بستگی داره به این که چه موقع حس میکنی کامل مسلط شدی پس از الان نگو من این مقدار تست میزنم تا فلان زمان این بدترین کاریه که یه شروع صفری میتونه انجام بده. (مباحث مهمتر مشترک با ریاضی تو این تاپیک هست: یک مدل پیشنهادی برای شروع از عید 1400 برای عمومی ها هم گفتم که چیکار کنی داخل همین تاپیک.)

در مورد روزه گرفتن هم میتونی شبا ساعت 9 بخوابی و 4 صبح بیدار شی شروع کنی به درس خوندن تا عصر/ظهر هر موقع انرژیت تمام شد دیگه بخوابی مشکلی بوجود نمیاره. البته من پیشنهادم اینه روزه نگیری سال بعد میتونی هر 365 روز جبران کنی روزه هاتو

بجای طوفان به پا کردن از تایم کم شروع کن و رفته رفته عادت بده خودتو که کارت تداوم داشته باشه. این که یه روز 13 بخونی و فرداش 0 هیچ فایده ای نداره.*

----------


## A.Joker

> *
> 
> سلام پیشنهاد میدم احساسی عمل نکنی
> تا الان چرا مطالعه نداشتی؟ 
> ساعت مطالعه ات در بهترین حالت تو این 2 سال روزانه چقدر بوده؟
> دوام مطالعاتی داشتی؟ چند روز پشت سر هم روزی n ساعت تونستی بخونی؟
> قبل از این که استراتژی تعریف کنی اول به سوالای بالا راست و حسینی جواب بده بعدا از تایم 3-4 ساعت شروع کن روزی ربع ساعت اضافه کن تا یک ماه بعد به روزی 10-11 ساعت برسی. در کنارش اول مباحث مهم تر اختصاصی رو بخون و کامل مسلط شو اگه تونستی یه سری شاخ و برگ هم به خونده هات بده ولی تا وقتی مطمئن نشدی کامل مسلط نیستی نرو فصل بعدی حالا این که چه مقدار تست حل کنی کاملا بستگی داره به این که چه موقع حس میکنی کامل مسلط شدی پس از الان نگو من این مقدار تست میزنم تا فلان زمان این بدترین کاریه که یه شروع صفری میتونه انجام بده. (مباحث مهمتر مشترک با ریاضی تو این تاپیک هست: یک مدل پیشنهادی برای شروع از عید 1400 برای عمومی ها هم گفتم که چیکار کنی داخل همین تاپیک.)
> 
> در مورد روزه گرفتن هم میتونی شبا ساعت 9 بخوابی و 4 صبح بیدار شی شروع کنی به درس خوندن تا عصر/ظهر هر موقع انرژیت تمام شد دیگه بخوابی مشکلی بوجود نمیاره. البته من پیشنهادم اینه روزه نگیری سال بعد میتونی هر 365 روز جبران کنی روزه هاتو
> ...


خیلی ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی
ماکزیمم مطالعه ام ۸ ساعت در روز بوده (البته واسه اون روز ۱۳ ساعت برنامه چیده بودم!) راستش من دچار یک مشکل روانپزشکی شده بودم و خیلی یه درس خواندنم لطمه زد و هر سه چهار روز که پیوسته می‌خوندم بعدش دو سه روز ذهنم آشفته میشد و فکرم درگیر و نگران اتفاقاتی که در آینده میخواد بیفته میشد (یه تاپیک هم واسه این موضوع زدم) بعدش هم رفتم پیش روانپزشک دارو نوشت اما داروها واقعاً باعث می‌شد تمرکز درس خواندنم به نحو دیگه ای از بین بره و بیخیال بشم نسبت به همه چیز ، هم افکار منفی هم درس! از اوایل عید شروع کردم یکم نوسانی بوده مطالعه ام اما سعی دارم بهترش کنم.علت اینکه برنامه سنگین چیدم بخاطر اینه که میترسم رتبه ۲۰۰۰ رو نیارم و به اون رشته ای که می‌خوام نرسم.

----------


## Hacker

سلام. عمومی ها و شیمی رو تو تاپیک ارتور میتونی بخونی عالی و کامل گفته شده. میتونی اولویت بندی داشته باشی که اگه یه زمان وقت نکردی همه مطالب رو بخونی، مطالب با درجه اهمیت بیشتر رو بسته باشی. من هم مثل خودتون پشت کنکور ریاضی هستم ولی یه تجربه از ماه رمضون پارسال دارم اونم اینکه به طرز عجیبی من اون دوران خوب و دور از خستگی میخوندم. یعنی کاملا پربرکت بود برای من. میتونی خیلی انرژی بگیری تو اون ماه بنظرم. ولی بازم بستگی به شرایط خودت داره، اولویت بندی ات هم بر اساس تسلط خودت، حجم اون فصل، بودجه بندی توی کنکور، و درجه دشواری قرار بده. اولویت a و b و c. عملا هیچ فصلی رو حذف نمیکنیم اما احتمالا نرسیم اولویت c ها رو بخونیم. مثلا درسته حرکت شناسی و دینامیک یکم سختن ولی مجموعا ازشون 9 الی 10 تا سوال میاد این یعنی 20 درصد کنکور ریاضی!! از فصل الکتریسته ساکن و جاری هم مجموعا 10 تا میاد، یه 20 درصد دیگه، مجموعا 40 درصد فیزیک کنکور با خوندن 4 فصل. هرچند اگه روی مباحثی که قبلا خوندی هم وقت بزاری بهتر هم میتونه باشه. پیشنهاد من اینه اگه قبلا روی هندسه پایه وقت نمیزاشتی و تسلط نداری بزاری اولویت اخرت چون کلا با صبر و کار بالا هندسه پایه رشد میکنه. برای هندسه هم پیشنهادم، دایره(یازدهم و دوازدهم) مقاطع مخروطی ماتریس و اگه رسیدی تالس و تبدیل. گراف و نظریه اعداد رو هم اگه قبلا مسلط نشدی بزار اولویت اخر.از مجموعه احتمال و ترکیبیات مجموعا 6 تا سوال میاد که بنظرم ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره با اینکه احتمال هم صبوری زیادی میخواد. از روی یه منبع که درسنامه غنی ای داشته باشه بخون. حتی میتونی ویدیو آلاء رو هم ببینی براش استثنا که ثابتی عالی درس داده. یه پیشنهاد دارم. هرشب (5تست تابع+5 تا مثلثات+5 تا حد+5 تا مشتق+5تا کاربرد مشتق) بزن هرررشب. ترجیحا هم تستای کنکور. استمرارش خیلی مهمه. میشه شبی 25 تا و تا کنکور کولاک میکنه. سعی 5تا تستی که میزنی کل فصل رو پوشش بدن. اینجوری استراتژی هم پیدا میکنی. مثلا میبینی هرشب داری تستای مشتق مثلثاتی رو غلط میزنی خب میری یه عالمه تست تالیفی ازش کار میکنی. کلا روتین داشتن خیلی کمک کننده است ولی به شرط استمرار.یه نکته خیلی مهم. گول ساعت مطالعه 13 ساعت رو نخور. 13 ساعت بد نیست ولی یادت باشه 7 ساعت بهتر از 4 ساعته حتی اگه به 13 نرسه. اون عدد بالا و کمال گرایی باعث نشه اگه میتونستی 6 ساعت بخونی نخونی و کل روزتو از دست بدی. بیخیال یه روز هم نشو سعی کن شب با یه دستاورد بخوابی. دیگه تایم نیست که بزاری از فردا که فردا رو دیگه بترکونی و غول 15 ساعت مطالعه رو بشکونی و فلان. من خودم خیلی کمال گرام. یه دفتر برداشتم توش نوشتم (ستاد مبازره با کمال طلبی) :Yahoo (105):  هر برهه از روز که خواستم به خاطر کمال گرایی شل کنم و بپیچونم. توش مینویسم که حواسم باشه. مثلا دیشب نوشتم با اینکه 12 شبه ولی تا یک ساعت نخونم نمیخوابم.عمومی هارو سعی کن کامل بخونی و به ادبیات توجه بسیار ویژه داشته باشی. ینی اگه تو روز میخوای مثلا دو و نیم ساعت کلا عمومی بخونی، یک ساعت و نیمش ادبیات باشه. وسط روز وقتایی که خواب الودی عمومی بخون. راه برو و دینی بخون یا دم پنجره وایسا و تست قرابت بزن. یا وسط دوتا درس اختصاصی سنگین یه ده دقیقه لغت بزار. اصلا استراحت هات میتونه با این کارای کوچیک مثل لغت خوندن باشه و درواقع یه تیر و دونشون. من خودم واسه دینی تو برنامه ام تایم نزاشتم ولی هرشب با دینی میرم تو رختخواب و خب تا خوابم ببره یه درس دینی هم میخونم. اهااان مهمترین نکته ای که اگه رعایتش نکنی باختی اینه که قبل شروع هر پارت درسی مطالبی که یکی دو روز قبلش خوندی رو مرور کن. در حد یه ربع. خیلی مهمه مرور کلا. ما قراره هم پیشروی کنیم هم اونایی که خوندیم رو حفظ کنیم راه حلش هم فقط و فقط مرور و خلاصه نویسیه. تا جایی که میتونی خلاصه بنویس. خلاصه قواعد هر درس عربی ، گرامر ها، خلاصه دستور بخش گروه اسمی مثلا، از اختصاصی ها خلاصه فرمول ها نکات حفظی تفهیمی، هرچی که از تست درمیاری. بنظرم مهمتر از تعداد تست تحلیل دقیق تستها و بیرون کشیدن نکاتشه و حتما یادداشت بشه. شیمی و دینی خلاصه و نکات و کلا همه چی رو توی خود کتاب درسی بنویس. بطوری که کلا فقط با خوندن همون بتونی مرور کنی. به یه هفته قبل کنکورت فکر کن که میخوای خونده هات رو مرور کنی و با اون دید خلاصه بنویس. هرحرکتی که به ذهنت میرسه بعدا مرور کردن رو برات اسون تر میکنه رو انجام بده. مثلا این کارم میتونی بکنی که یه دفترچه هم برداری و نکات کاملا حفظی رو توش بنویسی مثلا بوی اناناس بخاطر اتیل بوتانواته. یا گستره دمایی دماسنج مقاومت پلاتینی از 14 تا 1235 کلوینه. کنکور عمومی زدن رو هم بنظرم از اوایل یا اواسط اردیبهشت شروع کن مهم نیست که کامل نبستی کنکور عمومی خودش یه منبع خیلی خوب واسه اموزشه. من کلی لغت جدید از توش یاد گرفتم. الان تاپیک هایی که دوستان درباره دوران جمع بندی گذاشتن رو مطالعه کن مخصوصا تاپیک خانم نیازی رو و سعی کن از اول خرداد جامع زدن رو شروع کنی حتی اگه کامل نبسته باشی، به قدررری مهمه که میتونه رتبت رو نصف کنه. یه روشی هست به اسم برنامه ریزی ثانیه ای که به من کمک کرد ساعت مطالعه ام رو یهو خیلی بکشم بالا. یکم توضیح داره اگه خواستید میگم. من پارسال دوستایی داشتم که برای زیر 1000 خوندن ولی رتبشون 3000 شد. میخوام بگم تلاشت باید درحد یه رتبه عالی باشه و اگه روی مهارت ازمونت کار کنی از خیلی ها که زودتر شروع کردن ولی توی جامع زدن کم کاری کردن جلو میافتی. خیییلی نوشتم ولی چون توی انجمن ریاضیا کمن گفتم تا جایی که میتونم کمک کنم. با ارزوی موفقیت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام بی مقدمه میرم سراغ اصل مطلب
> من ۱۴۰۰ کنکور دومم هستش و الان هم سطحم تقریباً صفر و در حد ۱۰ درصد مطالب رو بلدم .
> رتبه ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رشته ریاضی رو لازم دارم .
> دوتا استراتژی دارم :
> اول اینکه بیام روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم (۸/۵ ساعت اختصاصی ، ۴/۵ ساعت عمومی) و تا تاریخ ۲۰ خرداد کل دروس عمومی رو یکبار تستهاشون رو بزنم و کل دروس اختصاصی رو هم یک بار *»»»نصف«««* تست هاشون رو بزنم.
> استراتژی دوم هم اینه که همون روزی ۱۳ ساعت بخونم اما چندین درس رو حذف کنم .
> استراتژی اول بهتره یا استراتژی دوم ؟
> بعد اینکه آیا با حذف مثلاً ۴۰ درصد کنکور آیا میشه به ۵۰ درصدش جواب داد؟ این من رو میترسونه واقعاً .
> نکته بعدی اینکه من خانواده ام گفتن کل ماه رمضان رو روزه بگیر ، راستش نگیرم هم خیلی عذاب وجدان میگیرم و اونجوری باید به ازای هر روز ۲۰۰ هزار تومن کفاره بدم . اما با گرفتن روزه ساعت مطالعه ام به ۸ ساعت یا حتی کمتر کاهش پیدا می‌کنه.
> ...


*سلام با قسمت حرف اولتون که رتبه 2000 میخوایین این کار ها رو بکنید البته این نظر شخصی من هست و میتونه فرد به فرد فرق داشته باشه 
عمومی ها رو برنامه ویژه ای براش داشته باشید طوری که بالای 50 و حتی 60 بزنید 
اختصاصی ها فیزیک فقط مباحث زیر رو بخونید :
کل دهم + ترمودینامیک + مغناطیس و القای الکترومغناطیس + نوسان و موج +فیزیک اتمی --------اگر وقت کردید برید سراغ الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری و حرکت شناسی 

شیمی رو دهم و یازدهم رو بخونید فعلا و روی مسائل ویژه حساب باز کنید وقت کردید برید سر وقت دوزادهم 

گسسته :
آنالیز ترکیبی از ترکیبیات + گراف + کل آمار و احتمال --------سمت نظریه اعداد نروید 

هندسه :
فقط هندسه دوزادهم قسمت ماتریس و بردار رو بخونیدش -------مقاطع مخروطی دایره راحت رتره میتونید بخونیدش البته سهمی هم خوبه 

حسابان:
معمولا بچه های ریاضی حسابانشون خوبه (به قول بعضی معلم ها که موگین موقع تدریس حسابان هم معلم میدونه چی داره میگه و هم دانش آموز / موقع تدریس هندسه معلم میدونه چی داره میگه ولی دانش اموز هیچی نمیفهمه / موقع تدریس گسسته نه معلم میفهمه چی داره میگه نه دانش اموز) حسابان رو بخونید از الگو و دنباله و محاسبات جبری و معادله و نامعادله شروع کنید و تابع و مثلثات و حد و پیوستگی این زنجیره رو تا هر کجا رسیدید بخونیدش ولی یادتون باشه پیش نیاز ها رو رعایت کنید 

در مورد سوال دومتون من نظری ندارم یه تصمیم شخصی هست*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *سلام با قسمت حرف اولتون که رتبه 2000 میخوایین این کار ها رو بکنید البته این نظر شخصی من هست و میتونه فرد به فرد فرق داشته باشه 
> عمومی ها رو برنامه ویژه ای براش داشته باشید طوری که بالای 50 و حتی 60 بزنید 
> اختصاصی ها فیزیک فقط مباحث زیر رو بخونید :
> کل دهم + ترمودینامیک + مغناطیس و القای الکترومغناطیس + نوسان و موج +فیزیک اتمی --------اگر وقت کردید برید سراغ الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری و حرکت شناسی 
> 
> شیمی رو دهم و یازدهم رو بخونید فعلا و روی مسائل ویژه حساب باز کنید وقت کردید برید سر وقت دوزادهم 
> 
> گسسته :
> آنالیز ترکیبی از ترکیبیات + گراف + کل آمار و احتمال --------سمت نظریه اعداد نروید 
> ...


با حسابان سر هندسه و گسسته موافقم:
سر کلاس دهم معلمون اومد سر کلاس سر یه جلسه کل آنالیز ترتیبی رو درس داد!
بعدش گفت هر کسی یاد نگرفت فدا سرش(کل دانش آموزا تازه فهمیدم آنالیز ترکیبی همون شمارش بدون شمردن معنیشه،در همین حد :Yahoo (21): )
معلم سال یازدهمون که تشابه رو درس نداد!
به نظر من کسی که بیست هزار میخواد اصلا نباید سراغش بره...

----------


## _Joseph_

> با حسابان سر هندسه و گسسته موافقم:
> سر کلاس دهم معلمون اومد سر کلاس سر یه جلسه کل آنالیز ترتیبی رو درس داد!
> بعدش گفت هر کسی یاد نگرفت فدا سرش(کل دانش آموزا تازه فهمیدم آنالیز ترکیبی همون شمارش بدون شمردن معنیشه،در همین حد)
> معلم سال یازدهمون که تشابه رو درس نداد!
> به نظر من کسی که بیست هزار میخواد اصلا نباید سراغش بره...


راحت ترین بخش گسسته آنالیز ترکیبی هست و یه جورایی ضرب و تقسیم گسسسته آنالیز ترکیبی هست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  چجوری نفهمیدینش؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> راحت ترین بخش گسسته آنالیز ترکیبی هست و یه جورایی ضرب و تقسیم گسسسته آنالیز ترکیبی هست  چجوری نفهمیدینش؟؟


معلم ما هر دفعه سر کلاس میومد یا میگفت شما هیچی نمیشد برید سر کار و اینا.
یا چک ده ملیونی میکشید و میکفت میدم به کسی که زیر 10هزار بیاره!
خب دیگه اونم سر یه جلسه درس دادن آنالیز چطوری باید یاد میگرفتیم؟!
ولی خدایی حرفاش حق بود گوش ندادیم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> معلم ما هر دفعه سر کلاس میومد یا میگفت شما هیچی نمیشد برید سر کار و اینا.
> یا چک ده ملیونی میکشید و میکفت میدم به کسی که زیر 10هزار بیاره!
> خب دیگه اونم سر یه جلسه درس دادن آنالیز چطوری باید یاد میگرفتیم؟!
> ولی خدایی حرفاش حق بود گوش ندادیم...


 :Y (720):

----------


## A.Joker

> با حسابان سر هندسه و گسسته موافقم:
> سر کلاس دهم معلمون اومد سر کلاس سر یه جلسه کل آنالیز ترتیبی رو درس داد!
> بعدش گفت هر کسی یاد نگرفت فدا سرش(کل دانش آموزا تازه فهمیدم آنالیز ترکیبی همون شمارش بدون شمردن معنیشه،در همین حد)
> معلم سال یازدهمون که تشابه رو درس نداد!
> به نظر من کسی که بیست هزار میخواد اصلا نباید سراغش بره...


ممنونم .
البته من رتبه دو هزار منظورم بود نه بیست هزار . یعنی تقریباً رتبه شش هزار کشوری ، اون رشته ای که میخوام این رتبه رو پذیرش داشته. توی درس گسسته من مشکلم نفهمیدن درس نیست اتفاقاً خیلی هم خوب درس رو یاد میگیرم از همون درسنامه خیلی سبز اما سرعت تست زنیم با تحلیل و پاسخنامه در حد ۸ تست در هر ساعت هستش یعنی سرعتم پایینه.

----------


## lix_Max

ببین از الان مجبوری حذفیات داشته **** اگه صفری،صفر ینی اینکه فرق استوکیومتری و مشتقو تشخیص ندی.با حذف ۴۰ درصد مطالبم که گفتی اگه از همون ۶۰ درصدی ک میمونه واست باز ۴۰ درصد بزنی (که اونم با خیلی خوندن از الان میتونه امکان پذیر باشه)میشه زیر ۳۰۰۰ شد البته رتبشو دقیق نمیدونم برای رشته ریاضی

----------

